# Legacy problem



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

I have a 10 inch section of af fastrack that only one engine stops on. All of my other engines es44ac's all do not. Tried running another signal wire to it and no commands work on whole layout.
Bob

Thank for any help in advanced.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Bob, from the brief description it could be any number of things. I have a temporary loop of track on the floor, about 60' around using SHS sectional track. On two spots my Y-3 keeps stopping. I keep the track clean and none of my other Legacy engines stop. The fix was to clean all the pickup wheels on the Y-3. For some reason it is really sensitive. I have yet to clean the wheels on any other engine, but I have cleaned the Y-3 at least 5 times. 
Another possibility is a bad antenna or connection in the engine that stops. It is less likely to be the track since all your other engines run through with no issue.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. It is a fairly new es44ac BNSF I have both numbers. When hooked up together the one stops at this point. My y-3 does the same way as yours. They need the drivers to pick up power inside of the pilot. I use SHS track too and American Models.

Bob


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is strange. I have two first run ES44ac's, an E-L and a NP. They run fine individually. Let us know when you get an answer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's odd to say the least. Have you tried laying an earth ground wire next to that section to see if it's a TMCC signal issue?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If the helpful suggestion to try a short ground plane cures the problem you may want to consider putting the Legacy signal on both rails. I assumed like most S gaugers you have the legacy signal on one rail. Carl Tuveson has a diagram on his website showing how to connect the signal to both rails. I believe Lionel also now has a video on this for S gauge operators.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

I do have a ground plain wire but it's on telephone poles and runs most of the layout. When I used cab 1 engines stopped all over the place. My layout is 40 feet by 13 feet in two basement rooms. When I got Legacy cab 2 problems went away. Now this one track is a problem for just the one engine. I'll have to check out wire to both rails.

Thanks Bob


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

I just ordered Polar Express Set and 2 extra cars. Hope flyercheif works with my other stuff.

Bob


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It sounds like you have a nice and extensive layout. Not directly related to the stopping engine but with a layout that size in two different rooms you could also have an occasional signal loss between the cab 2 and the base. I have a 9db gain antenna on the base to increase the signal. 
The Flyerchief should work fine on a Legacy layout with no interference.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The LC and LC+ stuff works on pretty much any track that has from around 12 to 18 volts on it. It doesn't seem to mind TMCC/Legacy/DCS signals at all, just ignores them.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Well last night I ran that engine 2 hours and it never stopped. Go figure.

Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It heard us talking about the problem.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

on an earlier layout years ago i had parallel tracks, one going thru tunnel 6' and other staying outside. side by side, on in one out. different power supply to each. 

my first TMCC GP9 would run wild, (full speed), for about 8' at that section on both tracks.

another TMCC ran fine. i tried everything i could think of.:dunno:

wound up being wall wart plugged in recept under table behind that corner.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Well GRJ looks like you knowing about my problem scared it away. 

Thanks for all replies Bob.


----------

